# Tomy 21" turn



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

With all the exciting news surrounding the Tom Lowe / RC2 slot line swap, I thought I'd float another topic out there for anyone who has more info:

What is new in the development of the 21" Tomy-compatible turns?

The 18s sold really well around here and talk at the time of their release was that a 21 was going to be done too. Wasn't TycoDan in on this project (if my memory serves?)?

Anyone . . . ?

Thanks,
'Doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Last I heard they were still trying to move the new Tyco compatible 6s and 15s before moving on to the next big thing, which was the 21" Tomy compatible.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,I can't really add anything about the 21" turns,because I just don't know.

But I will say that the 18" ones I bought are AWESOME!!!!! As good as,if not better,the stock Tomy track.I really like a fast track,I made my setup with mostly 18 and 15"r turns.These 18's worked out great for me.

Had the 21" ones been availible,I don't know if I would have gotten them.They mighjt have been TOO much for what I am doing.

Mike


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Last I heard they were still trying to move the new Tyco compatible 6s and 15s before moving on to the next big thing, which was the 21" Tomy compatible.


I'm always looking for good deals on more Tomy track, but most of what I have right now is Tyco. The Tyco compatible 6s & 15s worked great. I bought a handfull of each. Those also work as good or better than original Tyco/Mattel product. If you happen to own Tyco track, I would definitely recommend these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

If they work as well as you say, I may just grab some 15's for Tyco. my son and I would both drive better I figure with those. LOL.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Anti-Cop said:


> If they work as well as you say, I may just grab some 15's for Tyco. my son and I would both drive better I figure with those. LOL.


They do work well. There are design changes in the Tyco pieces that make them better than stock pieces. 

"Grandcheapskate" was spearheading this project. (I can't remember his real name.) He sounded fairly confident that the Tomy 21" curve would be produced but was waiting on the 15" Tyco to sell more before making a Tyco 18" curve. 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> The 18s sold really well around here and talk at the time of their release was that a 21 was going to be done too. Wasn't TycoDan in on this project (if my memory serves?)?
> 
> Anyone . . . ?
> 
> ...


As far as I know the people behind these curves are Joe Lupico & Dan Esposito.

We use the 18''s in our 150-210' club tracks and they are awesome (see picture), needless to say tracks like that can also make use of 21''s so I always look upon the Tyco curves as an irritant.

I'm sure that we will get the 21''s someday but when is another matter......

Deane


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mattel made a few improvents on the Tyco track:

- Adding a little wrinkle in the rails at the joints, giving better contact from piece to piece, which cuts down on dead spots.
- Getting rid of the gaps in the middle of the track, which elimiates 'potholes' from broken tabs in the center. 

I may have to get another bundle of 15"-ers, especially if 18" Tyco curves are made.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BTTT if anyone has any new info . . .

'Doba


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> BTTT if anyone has any new info . . .
> 
> 'Doba


We had a really good thread on this subject at http://p075.ezboard.com/fpockitfrm4.showMessage?topicID=1184.topic but alot of the posts seems to have vanished? 

GP


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

buzzinhornet said:


> We had a really good thread on this subject at http://p075.ezboard.com/fpockitfrm4.showMessage?topicID=1184.topic but alot of the posts seems to have vanished?
> 
> GP



I noticed this same thing on another slot board, alot of missing posts'. Kinda strange, isn't it?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You can thank ezBoard for losing a lot of good information when their network was hacked and lots of data was destroyed. ezBoard was supposed to have back-ups but not everything made it back. 

What a shame.


----------

